# Resorts in ND for fishing...



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking for some names of resorts in the ND/MN area for ice fishing. Have a buddy from Atlanta coming home in a few weeks and he wants to go ice fishing. I have no idea were to even start looking for a good place. Looking for one that has meals and trans. to the house provided.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the help king. :eyeroll: This site is for helping others and if you don't want to do that you can go.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Thanks for all the help king. This site is for helping others and if you don't want to do that you can go.


I think we should square this "I'm with Stupid" emoticon up, as other people on this site have shed a few tears over it in the past.

On most sites that I have been on, when someone posts an "I'm with Stupid" emoticon, what it means (in internet slang) is "I also want the same information" or "I agree with the post above." It is generally not an insult.

Besides, even if it was meant as an insult, does such a childish thing even warrant a response? Welcome to the web, not everyone is as polite as your mom (assuming your mom is polite).

Have you contacted the Devils Lake Chamber of Commerce? www.devilslakend.com, they have a listing of all the ice guides and accomodations up there.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Take him to Lake of the Woods, up by Baudettte. Stay in a sleeper shack on the lake or in a cabin at one of the resorts after a day of fishing. It's fun riding out to the shacks in their tracked vehicles.
The last time I was there we stayed at River Bend Resort (www.riverbendlodgeresort.com), or check out the Sportsmans lodge and you have to go check out the WigWam bar.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Agreed. Best bet for a full service experience with nearly assured success on the ice will be Lake Of The Woods. Sportsmans Lodge and Arnesons Rocky Point are great places to consider for such trips. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Woodland Resort on Devils Lake


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lake of the Woods MN. Call any of the resorts. Just do a google search and you will see many resorts.

Also if you don't mind a drive is look at Lake Millac's (Sp?) in MN. Good walleye fishing. I think Isaties (Sp?) resort has some ice fishing combos.

Good luck.

Chuck


----------

